
Hello Startups Program by 7C Studio – Where we develop apps for free for you - avinassh
http://www.7cstudio.com/hello-startups.html
======
avinassh
Disclaimer: I work at 7C Studio. I am happy to answer any questions if you
have.

------
cocktailpeanuts
What's the catch?

~~~
avinassh
No catch actually. We want to show case and market ourselves too. However if
the app is complex or would take lot of time, we will try to limit the
features to 3 months of effort. You don't need more time than that for 1st
version in most cases

